# Barbenmontage für schnell fließenden Bach/Fluss



## Newcomer3 (27. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich beangle derzeit einen Bach und einen Fluß mit relativ gutem Barbenbestand, habe es allerdings noch nie auf Barben versucht, obwohl ich die passende Ausrüstung habe. Nun wollte ich es aber bald mal auf Barben versuchen. Allerdings habe ich noch keine Ahnung wie ich die Köder in der raltiv starken Strömung halten soll. Deswegen wollte ich euch nach Tipps für die Montage fragen. 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,
Grüße


----------



## Path (28. August 2008)

*AW: Barbenmontage für schnell fließenden Bach/Fluss*

hihi 


also ich würde ne rute mit einem hohen wurfgewicht nehmen so um die 100 g dann ein blei mit dem gewicht dran. 

ich habe zuerst das sargblei aufgefädelt dann ne perle dannein karabinerwirbel angeknotet 40-60 cm vorfach (musst du variiren bei vielen fehlbissen kürtzen wenn du also den biss nicht siehst und der köder ohne hilfe der strömung fort ist ) 

als haken würde ich einen eher dickdrätigen so un die gr 6nehmen hauptschnur ne mono 0,28 des vorfach 0,25. 
als köder kommen relativ gut haftendes zeugs in frage also 
madenbündel, käse,würmer jensch dem 

viel erfolg
paddy


----------



## Newcomer3 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Barbenmontage für schnell fließenden Bach/Fluss*

hi,
also rute hab ich eine bis 80 Gramm. Sehe grade das du aus Gerlingen kommst... Wo angelst du denn auf Barben? Ich komme nämlich aus Weilimdorf .
Grüße


----------



## fisherb00n (28. August 2008)

*AW: Barbenmontage für schnell fließenden Bach/Fluss*

80 gramm reichen normalerweise vollkommen aus...und wenn nicht kann man auch 10 gramm mehr ranhängen...ich hab an meiner Feeder (80 g Wg) auch manchmal bis 120 gramm dran...

Dann darf man nur nicht wie ein Berserker, volle Wucht, ich hau ein Loch inne Betonwand, auswerfen #6


----------



## Path (29. August 2008)

*AW: Barbenmontage für schnell fließenden Bach/Fluss*

also im neckar 
wobe ja da die strömung weniger stark ist 

mein vater hat noch ne erlaubnis für den rhein 
und dort an so nem zufluss ist es super auf barben 

wo angelst du sonst?
bist du im wav?


----------



## Newcomer3 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Barbenmontage für schnell fließenden Bach/Fluss*

hi,
ja ich bin im WAV. Will aber bald in Esslinger Angelverein gehn. Ansonsten angel ich noch an der Rems.


----------



## Path (30. August 2008)

*AW: Barbenmontage für schnell fließenden Bach/Fluss*

wie alt bisch du denn??


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (30. August 2008)

*AW: Barbenmontage für schnell fließenden Bach/Fluss*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=41589&highlight=Barbenf%E4nge


Hallöle!
Wenn du oben anklickst, dann bleibt keine Frage mehr offen

Gruß aus Wien


----------



## Newcomer3 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Barbenmontage für schnell fließenden Bach/Fluss*

Hallo,
dnake für den Hinweis auf den Link. 
@ Path: Ich bin 15


----------



## Path (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barbenmontage für schnell fließenden Bach/Fluss*

aha und welche gewässer befischst du so?


----------



## Path (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barbenmontage für schnell fließenden Bach/Fluss*

also ich meine im wav


----------



## Newcomer3 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barbenmontage für schnell fließenden Bach/Fluss*

hi, 
also im wav hauptsächlich die parkseen, katzenbachsee und den neckarabschnitt bei wendlingen. max-eyth see war ich au n paar mal aber da ging nicht viel.
grüße


----------

